# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  heb je een beenlengteverschil? Schrale troost: ieder mens heeft het.

## peteroomens

Voor het meten van beenlengteverschillen hebben artsen gestandaardiseerde methoden. Nu _kan_ dat zinvol zijn, bijvoorbeeld na een gecompliceerde breuk of ander trauma. Ook 'gezonde' mensen hebben echter dit verschil Zolang er geen klachten zijn: in principe niets aan doen.
Hoe ontstaat zo iets? Ieder mens heeft een zogenaamd *standbeen*, vooral duidelijk bij de staande beroepen. Belast tijdens het staan beurtelings beide benen. Op een gegeven moment voelt je naar welk been dat het meest prettig en/of makkelijk gaat. Dat is dus het standbeen. Door nu in verhouding meer op dat been te staan, spannen de spieren hiervan zich aan (anders val je) en dat werkt 'verkortend' op het been. Dus: het been is niet echt korter maar schijnbaar. Soms zodanig dat je het andere been in het kniegewricht gaat doorstrekken, waardoor dat op zijn beurt ook weer 'verkort'. Meten heeft dan geen zin meer en een eventuele hakverhoging kan dan al gauw onder de verkeerde hak terechtkomen. Met als gevolg . . .

Wat dan? Ga op de rug met opgetrokken knieën op grond of bank liggen, waarbij de voeten steunen en tegen elkaar gehouden worden. Houd de benen in het midden en kijk of er een kniehoogteverschil is. Indien dat niet het geval is houd dan beide benen losjes en kijk naar welke kant één of beide knieën neigen te kantelen. Schuif aan die kant je hand of een plat kussentje onder de lendenen en kijk of de knieen meer gelijk komen, dan wel niet meer naar één kant neigen. Op deze wijze kun je je 'verkorting bepalen. Bij voorkeur *minimaal* verhogen, 2 à 3 mm is dan in principe al meer dan voldoende. Terzijde: het verschil wordt gecompenseerd door een bekkendraai, maar dat is een gecompliceerd verhaal.

Succes, Peter

----------


## Flogiston

Het klinkt allemaal nogal gecompliceerd, als ik eerlijk ben. En voor zover je al iets kunt zien is het, als ik je goed begrijp, nog maar de vraag wat dat in de praktijk betekent.

Eigenlijk zie ik als take-away (zoals dat wel eens wordt genoemd, zeg maar: het belangrijkste punt dat de lezer zou moeten oppikken) jouw opmerking dat, zolang er geen klachten zijn, je niets moet doen.

Waarbij ik me vooral afvraag of je niet aan preventie zou moeten doen. Of in ieder geval preventief kijken of preventie nuttig is.



Ander punt:

Ik heb wel eens gehoord dat je ook een helper kunt vragen zijn duimen op jouw ontblote rug te leggen, ter hoogte van de nieren. Jij staat rechtop. De helper legt beide duimen op gelijke hoogte, één links en één rechts.

Vervolgens buig je voorover tot je handen je tenen raken. De helper kijkt hoe zijn duimen met jouw rug meebewegen. Als zijn duimen op gelijke hoogte blijven, is er niets aan de hand. Als zijn ene duim meer beweegt dan de andere, heb je een scheefstand van het bekken, en dat zou duiden op een beenlengteverschil.

Mijn vraag: klopt dit verhaal, of is dit een kwestie van kok en lepel?

----------


## peteroomens

Hallo Flogiston,

Het advies 'niets te doen zolang er geen klachten zijn' is een ervaringsgegeven. Het lichaam is tot op zekere hoogte in staat tot compensatie. Dit houdt natuurlijk niet in dat, met name bij kinderen in de groei, je alert moet zijn op afwijkingen. Met deze column heb ik proberen aan te geven hoe tricky waarnemingen kunnen zijn.

*Duimteken* heet deze test. Je legt aan beide zijden van de ruggengraat, net boven het bekken, je duimen op de blote huid en laat de testpersoon langzaam vooroverbuigen met afhangende armen. Wanneer één duim duidelijk meer omhoog gaat, _kan_ die zijde korter zijn. Het is echter één van de testen en ik zou alleen hierop niet blindvaren.

Peter.

----------

